# Cheering Up



## xiaoman

After Reading Young And Carefree
by Professor Yu Lan

by Xiaoman 

As long as your heart is bright and sunny,
no matter how hard rain day after day will fall.
When young who wouldn't be carefree?
But your sun is still at the midday after all.
There is no need to watch the ocean and heave sighs,
There must be someone around worth treasuring.
Take a close look at the flowering shrubs bright,
There must be a flower for you waiting.
Don't you see that after the sun sets the moon will rise?
And look back on the  spring mountain, the green seems so nice!


The Rhyming scheme: ababcdcdee

March 25, 2019

The flower line,  in Chinese people call girls who are still single FLOWERS. I wrote this in Chinese in an ancient style then translated into English.

(The mood in professor Yu’s poem sounded down, so I wrote this to cheer him up. Thank you very much for your clicks and critiques!) Yu Lan , a poet, translator,  university professor from the United States.


----------



## ned

hello Xi - it's all in the translation, I think.

it comes out as innocent, charming and rather delightful.

and so refreshingly literal.........

enjoyed......................................Ned


----------

